# بليز أحتاج كتابdigital signal processing for john proakis



## ppppp (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بليز أنا طالبة ماجستير وأريد هذا الكتاب ولايوجد لدي 
اسم الكتاب digital signal processing
اسم المؤلف john proakis
وأحتاجه خلال العيد بليز أرجو المساعدة 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## الناضوري (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*كتاب digital signal processing*

أختي العزيزة ,, ستجدي كتابك المنشود بإذن الله على الرابط التالي http://rs64.rapidshare.com/files/125710746/HR83G.rar..

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..:77:


----------



## impoosipl (28 نوفمبر 2009)

كنت أبحث عن الكتاب لأن الدكتورة طلبته منا بعد العيد وهلا حملته من الموقع لهيك ألف شكر للزميلة اللي طلبته وللأخ الناضوري الل يدلنا عليه...وكل عام وانتو بخير


----------



## ppppp (30 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلمو عا الكتاب بس الكتاب مصوريون عن السكانرscannerبليز اذا في رابط يكون فيه الكتاب أوضح من هيك والكن جزيل الشكر


----------



## الناضوري (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*another link*

هذا لينك آخر ان شا الله يكون هو لاني ما زلت ما تأكدت اذا كان هو نفس الإصدار او لا 
http://www.zshare.net/download/6164742528f22cbc

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/19984745...tions.1996.rar


:73:


----------



## ppppp (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الموقع zshare بعد مابسجل الحساب مابقدر حمل بليز ليش ومشكور سلفا


----------



## coco2015 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اختى الكريمة هذا رابط اخر سهل التحميل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/146501784/68e21d1/Digital_signal_processing_Prin.html

اذا لم يكن هو اخبرينى


----------



## coco2015 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

* اختى الكريمة هذا رابط اخر سهل التحميل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/14650178...sing_Prin.html

*​
http://rapidlibrary.com/download_fi...6015&desc=Digital+Communications+Proakis+.rar


----------



## abouelmouti (15 مارس 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------

